

When Hacker News Brought a Visitor from the UK to our Doorstep in Singapore - netvarun
http://blog.semantics3.com/when-hacker-news-brought-a-visitor-from-the-uk-to-our-doorstep-in-singapore/

======
ColinWright
Yesterday I met up with a contact from HN. He happened to be in Manchester,
and I was passing through, so I stopped off and we had dinner. It's brilliant
having these odd, unexpected, serendipitous encounters. Same thing happened
for me last week in both Edinburgh and London where I met up with several
people.

I'm sure that sometimes it will be a social encounter with no great
repercussions, but there's always the chance people will click and something
will take off.

~~~
netvarun
True that. Rami was very interested in our API and gave us great feedback in
terms of the features he would like to have and some of the (technical)
pitfalls to avoid when building it.

It was a great experience and these are the small things that make doing a
startup really worth it.

